# Heeey! I'm New :)



## Fashonista16 (Aug 2, 2015)

Heeey Lovelies!
I'm Kaityln and i'm new to this forum  I'm really into fashion and beauty, gymnastics/cheerleading, baking, writing for my blog, and photography I love beauty and I think there's beauty in everything and everyone that's one of the reasons i'm vegetarian actaully <3


----------



## janster7777 (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm new too! I'm addicted to makeup and MAC in particular. I'm so excited to be in the company of other addicts.


----------



## tstephens30 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello everyone I am new here!  I am a medical biller and own my own cosmetic and skincare line.   No I am not a consultant selling for anyone. I have been in the beauty industry since I was 18 and now I am 36.  I love makeup and skincare.  I joined so I can meet new people and see what all is out there.


----------

